# Plywood versus MDF w/Veneer



## JohnJohnson (Apr 30, 2011)

With a 4'x8' sheet of MDF running about $25 and high quality wood veneers of the same size being relatively low cost, and a high quality 4'x8' plywood costing as much as $80 TO $200 (Grade A bamboo, Maple, Cherry, ect.) Do the pros of working with the plywood outweigh the cost benefits of working with MDF and veneering the work?

What about if you are looking for an exotic wood like bamboo which you need shipped? MDF is easy to pick up locally, and veneer is much cheaper to ship than plywood due to the lower weight, reducing the cost even further.

How do you all think the finished products compare? Do you see a veneered finish as being of poorer quality?


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I refuse to use MDF for a reason that most living in humid climates can all relate to. MDF is hygroscopic, meaning it will absorb moisture from the air, and the hotter and more humid your environment, the faster it does this. Since most of my sheet goods projects have been outdoor, kitchen, bath or shop related, MDF would quickly gain moisture, and swell up. 

I have done one project with my BIL, a kitchen Island, with cabinet grade Luauan (okay I have no idea how to spell it) ply, that we veneered with curly maple veneer to get the look he wanted. It worked VERY well, but admittedly came out a hair over 3/4" thick due to the veneer.. A wide drum sander on the back side of the plywood would have fixed that, but I don't have one, and I am not about to thickness plane plywood...

I guess it all depends on the project and environment it will be used in... But as a rule, MDF is a non choice for me.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I guess the other question is do you have the tools necessary to glue on a veneer on that large of a surface. I would think that you might need a vacuum press, or some sort of press that would put equal pressure on the MDF throughout so as not to get waviness in the final product.

I guess you could glue the veneer on after you cut your pieces to size, but then you run into the problems of matching up the grain. 

I would be curious what others have to say too. I have considered this myself, but was leary because of the reasons I stated above.

I also agree with dbhost in that MDF is not a stable product, but if you enclose all the edges, maybe it might not be that bad.

Fabian


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If a hardwood veneer face is needed for a project, using that species in a hardwood faced plywood is the easiest method. It's not always the most cost effective. By the time you buy the substrate, and the veneer, and put in the time to laminate, the cost difference balances out.

There are other alternatives, a 3/4" hardwood face could be created with 1/4" hardwood faced veneered plywood on any suitable substrate. I've used 1/4" veneer plywood as the veneer on refacing cabinets where applicable.

As for substrates, MDF makes for an excellent board to use for laminating veneer. Industrial particle board would also make a good substrate. They both are very stable. As for their exposure to moisture it's really a non issue with fabricating and having the finished work in a controlled environment. I haven't experienced any problems with MDF swelling with just a humidity problem. 

Exposure to water is a different issue. In my location, the RH could be 50%-60% at 9 AM, and by 2 PM it could be 95%. Both MDF and IPB do not expand or contract to any measurable degree. Both are dead flat, and make for a good surface for veneering.

As for veneering large areas, or any areas for that matter, a paper backed veneer can be glued with contact cement. No vacuum press is needed.












 







.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

While a well built piece of furniture constructed of MDF, and veneered is certainly as attractive as a plywood or solid wood construction, MDF lacks the structural integrity of plywood or solid wood. While I have used MDF as a substrate, where I want a solid dense backing, I do not use MDF anywhere that requires structural strength. I also agree with the others who indicate that MDF is very unstable when subjected to moisture. For kitchen or bathroom cabinets I would not even consider it.

Gerry


----------

